# Notaus/-stopp Funktion und wann muss er getauscht werden?



## Krumnix (31 Oktober 2018)

Hallo.

Wir haben gerade hier eine Diskussion über Not-Stopp und Not-Aus und deren Funktion.

Jetzt habe ich dazu ein paar Fragen, die offen sind:
Not-Stopp / Not-Halt:
- Gibt es eine Norm, die besagt, dass die Funktion nach x Stunden zu prüfen ist?
- Gibt es eine Norm, die besagt, nach wieviel Auslösungen ein Taster getauscht werden muss?
- Was sagt die Maschinenrichtlinie dazu?

Szenario 1:
Eine Maschine ist so gebaut, dass der Not-Halt-Taster als Funktionstopp missbraucht wird, da es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt. Dadurch wird dieser ca. 20 Mal pro Stunde gedrückt.

Szenario 2:
Eine Maschine ist so gebaut, dass eine Stopp-Taste zusätzlich zum Not-Halt vorhanden ist. Die Stopp-taste wird für normalen Prozessabbruch verwendet. Die Maschine stopp mit der normalen Bremsrampe ab. Der Not-Halt wird nur einem im Jahr gedrückt.

Szenario 3:
 Eine Maschine ist so gebaut, dass eine Stopp-Taste zusätzlich zum Not-Halt vorhanden ist. Die Stopp-Taste hat erst nach dem beenden eines Ablaufes (Zykluses) eine Auswirkung. Sprich beim Drücken der Taste passiert erstmal garnix. Erst nach Zyklus Ende wird die Maschine gestoppt (Halt bei Zyklus Ende). Die Taste ist mit STOPP beschriftet. Der Not-Halt wird nur einem im Jahr gedrückt.

Was muss bei welchen Szenario für den Not-Halt definiert werden?


----------



## stevenn (31 Oktober 2018)

ISO 13850 
Kapitel 4.1.1.3 Die Not-Halt-Funktion ist eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme und darf *nicht als Ersatz für Schutzmaßnahmen und andere Funktionen* oder Sicherheitsfunktionen angewendet werden.
Das Szenario 1 darf es nicht geben!
Szenario 2 ist ok.
Szenario 3 Sicherheitstechnisch ok, den Taster würde ich aber nicht mit STOPP beschriften, sondern eher mit STOPP nach Zyklus, oder so.

Not-Halt darf nie für den normalen prozessgebrauch genutzt werden, sondern nur für den Notfall als ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme. 

Ja es gibt eine Norm und zwar die ISO 13849, mit dieser lässt sich der Performance Level bestimmen, den du mit deinem Öffner / mit den Öffnern erreichen kannst. 
So bekommst du heraus, nach wievielen Betätigungen du diese Taster austauschen musst.


----------



## Tommi (3 November 2018)

Hallo,

die TRBS 1201 empfiehlt für NOT-HALT an Pressen der Metallverarbeitung eine
jährliche Prüfung, das kann man auf andere Maschinen übertragen.
NOT-HALT-Einrichtungen haben nach EN 13849-1 eine B10d-Wert von 100.000 Zyklen,
wenn Fehlerausschluss für die Zwangsöffnung möglich ist.
Wenn der dann 2mal pro Arbeitstag betätigt wird, wären das nach meiner Rechnung 217 Jahre.
Bei Szenario 1 nur ca. 1,5 Jahre.


----------



## Blockmove (3 November 2018)

Max. Gebrauchsdauer der meisten sicherheitstechnischen Elemente ist 20 Jahre.


----------



## Tommi (3 November 2018)

so isses...


----------



## Safety (3 November 2018)

Noch eine Anmerkung die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und auch die DIN EN 62061 gehen von einer Anforderungsrate von mindestens einmal im Jahr aus.
Hohe Anforderungsrate.


----------



## Tommi (3 November 2018)

Hallo Dieter,

mit dem Thema "geringe Anforderungsrate", also weniger als einmal im Jahr, habe ich mich noch
nie befasst. Gibt es dafür Beispiele?


----------



## Safety (3 November 2018)

Hallo Tommi,
  Prozessindustrie.
  In der Maschinenwelt versucht man das z.B. durch Zwangsdynamisierung zu umgehen.


----------



## Tommi (3 November 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> Prozessindustrie.
> In der Maschinenwelt versucht man das z.B. durch Zwangsdynamisierung zu umgehen.



 sind damit Testtakte gemeint?


----------



## Safety (3 November 2018)

Es geht dabei um folgendes eine Diagnose kann in vielen Fällen nur stattfinden, wenn die Sicherheitsfunktion ausgelöst (angefordert) wird.
Beispiel du hast zwei Schütze mit Rückführkreis und wenn die immer eingeschaltet wären (länger als ein Jahr) würde ein Fehler also verkleben der Schütze nicht erkannt werden. Es wird über die Steuerung oder auch teilweise über die Betriebsanleitung (keine gute Idee) ein Auslösen erzwungen.
Somit wird begründet das man sich weiter und der hohen Anforderungsrate bewegt.


----------



## Tommi (3 November 2018)

OK, aber den Not-Halt-TASTER habe ich dann immer noch nicht geprüft, ??????...


----------



## Safety (3 November 2018)

Hallo Tommi,
einen Not-Halt Taster prüft man durch Sicht- und Funktionsprüfung, aber man muss die ganze Sicherheitsfunktion prüfen.
Oder verstehe ich Deine Frage nicht?


----------



## Safety (3 November 2018)

Jetzt verstehe ich, einen Not-Halt Taster muss man mindestens einmal im Jahr betätigen sonst wird die Vorgabe der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 nicht eingehalten.


----------



## Tommi (3 November 2018)

...die Sicht- und Funktionsprüfung kann aber nicht automatisiert, wie die Prüfung einer Schützkombination, durchgeführt
werden, der könnte man ja mit einem Testausgang den Saft abschalten, deshalb braucht man da wieder den Hinweis in der Betriebsanleitung, oder...

Ich denke, alles verdichtet sich um (mindestens) 1mal jährlich


----------

